# Γενικά > Psyversity >  ONLINE WEBINAR: Γιατί είμαι αγχώδης; Ποιες συμπεριφορές διαιωνίζουν το άγχος;

## Aeon

Η λέξη άγχος προέρχεται από το ρήμα άγχω και σημαίνει σφίγγω ή πνίγω. Το άγχος συνιστά μια ψυχοσωματική εμπειρία που ταλαιπωρεί ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό ανθρώπων. Πρόκειται για μια εμπειρία που πολύ συχνά την υποτιμούμε ή ακόμη και την αγνοούμε.

*Ειδικοί Ψυχικής Υγείας, απαντούν σε ερωτήματα για το άγχος:*

Δεν έχω τίποτα, από το άγχος μου τα παθαίνω….. Γιατί οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι υποτιμούν το άγχος και το… προτιμούν, έναντι άλλων “προβλημάτων”;Γιατί δεν ξεφεύγουμε εύκολα από το άγχος;Τα σημάδια που υποδηλώνουν ότι έχουμε πολύ άγχος.Οι σκέψεις που κάνουν οι πολύ αγχώδεις άνθρωποι κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέραςΤι ειναι η γενικευμένη αγχώδης διαταραχή;Οι 6 βασικές κατηγορίες των διαταραχών άγχουςΠοιος είναι ο ρόλος των πεποιθήσεων;Τι είναι η ζώνη άνεσης (confort zone);Μπορώ να ξεπεράσω μόνος μου το άγχος ή να απευθυνθώ σε Ειδικό? Πότε χρειάζεται η συνδρομή της φαρμακοθεραπείας;

Αμέσως μετά τις απαντήσεις των ειδικών ψυχικής υγείας, στα παραπάνω ερωτήματα, θα ακολουθήσει συζήτηση – ερωτήσεις από τους συμμετέχοντες.

*Σε ποιους απευθύνεται*
Η online εκδήλωση απευθύνεται σε όλους. Δεν απαιτούνται ειδικές γνώσεις, παρά μόνο ένα προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον για την αυτοβελτίωση και την φροντίδα του εαυτού μας…

*Η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη. Κάντε εγγραφή, για δέσμευση θέσης.*


Μεταβείτε στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση για να κάνετε την εγγραφή σας στο Webinar.

*https://psyversity.psychology.gr/eve...imai-agchodis/*

----------

